# Dee Wilde-Public Thank You



## CarlV (Mar 12, 2008)

Nice write-up, Don.

I remember shooting with Dee a LONG time ago at our bowling alley in Arco, ID. Dee spent most of the night working on our equipment.


----------



## BoCoMo (Sep 28, 2008)

Sounds like a great guy. Glad u got everything back together.


----------



## Lien2 (Aug 4, 2005)

Dee, Reo, and Logan are class acts imho..........and pretty dog gone good archers too. 
Nice "thank you" by the way.

Lien2


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Dee has always been and will always be a true PROFESSIONAL ARCHER. He has done so much for Professional archery, and archery in general, and has gone out of his way to promote professionalism and sportsmanship in the game.
I"m happy to see and hear that you appreciate Dee's professionalism and sportsmanship and are letting us all know about this. He was there to help, in spite of you being in his competitive division; this is not only professional, but it is commendable and honorable.

Glad to see that this type of thing is still alive and well.

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## swbuckmaster (Dec 20, 2005)

I was out of town and my wife doesnt shoot. A kid kicked my daughters bow over and it broke the rest off right before the shoot. Logan put it all back together and my daughter went back to shooting. I agree they are class acts.


----------



## Wilde (May 21, 2002)

Don, thanks for your kind words. I have been blessed to of been around a long time & in knowing the rules, it would not of been fair or honest to let you "Hang". You are too good a person and competitor to do that to. As you and I spoke about this tournament, it is amazing as to what 1 year makes.

Thanks
Dee


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

Dee,its amazing to see that at our ages,we can have fun and still have the fire to compete.Our actions as men serve to set an example for the younger people coming up.These kinds of acts need to be put out there for all to see,and show that there is more to life than to be a fierce competitor,you also need to have the compassion that builds great character.You have instilled these qualities into your sons as well.That is why the followings are strong with your family.People get behind great people,I know you re as proud of your boys as they are of you.That is a tribute to you and them.Shoot straight my friend.Don


----------



## xring2512 (Apr 14, 2005)

It was fun to practice with Dee on Thursday nite at Vegas. We chatted a bit about the "old" Atlantic City Archery Classic . He has been an idol of mine since the early 90's when he used to dominate shoots much like Reo does today. Great guy!


----------



## deadx (Aug 6, 2002)

I`m just glad that Don and Dee let me shoot with them! Both class acts and what a comeback Don! I would have been a basket case!


----------



## Wilde (May 21, 2002)

I think your wife wold of been a bigger basket case than you. She is very special & again CONGRATULATIONS - you kicked my buttttttttttttt.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Dee has always been a class act. No wonder Reo and Logan shoot so good with a coach like Dee.
DB


----------

